# IronMagResearch Logging Opportunity



## chez (Jul 29, 2014)

OK Bros

I need three solid guys for the following products

Exemestane
Tadalafil
Clenbuterol

One guy for each product. Tell me which one you want to try in exchange for a log/review of your honest feedback.  

Please remember these products are for research purposes only and not for human consumption. The logs/reviews will be of your research results.

Thanks!

Chez


----------



## losieloos (Jul 29, 2014)

Dibs on the stane


----------



## losieloos (Jul 29, 2014)

I get back on vitamin T in October so that's when I would be able to log it for you.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 29, 2014)

Since loosie doesnt sleep and is always on here and took the one I voted for....

I have a lab rat willing to test the tadalafil on.

Thanks


----------



## chez (Jul 29, 2014)

Well October is a lil too far away..if you can do earlier than oct....


----------



## losieloos (Jul 29, 2014)

Give it to matrix then.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 29, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Give it to matrix then.



My subject will benefit more from the tadalafil (hbp)

Ecks has been looking for stane for a while to test

Ill still test the tadalafil 
Ecks. Ill silent nominate you for the stane


----------



## Seeker (Jul 29, 2014)

Let Ecks take the stane. It was his idea, and he asked for it.


----------



## Azog (Jul 29, 2014)

I'll take the stane if ecks doesn't...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 29, 2014)

I'll take it. Don't matter to me as long as someone creditable does and gives a good review.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 29, 2014)

I can't wait to test this on my rat. He's been acting like a little bitch lately with high e


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 29, 2014)

Research must be conducted within 1 week of receiving the chems. We need immediate feedback but look for future opportunities guys. There will be more down the road.

Thanks!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 29, 2014)

If I'm chosen my research will begin 3 seconds after it reaches my mailbox. 
I have to also say that I am liking the way this is turning out. Hope the chems are as good as they claim. Ugb members deserve some high quality dependable stuff. For their rats of course. .


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 29, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> If I'm chosen my research will begin 3 seconds after it reaches my mailbox.
> I have to also say that I am liking the way this is turning out. Hope the chems are as good as they claim. Ugb members deserve some high quality dependable stuff. For their rats of course. .



Everyone will be blown away. I'm pretty sure many guys have not researched the real thing because research on other boards is creating a major buzz.


----------



## chez (Jul 29, 2014)

Ok Eck please send me addy for Exem and Matrix please send addy for Tadalafil. 

Anyone want to try the clen?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 29, 2014)

Sent. Thank u so much ironmag. I will give an honest review of the product. If it's gtg i will make all the fukkers order.


----------



## chez (Jul 29, 2014)

Let's get your rat straightened out before he starts watching Oprah and drunk dialing ex girlfriends for emotional support.


----------



## Azog (Jul 29, 2014)

Clen? Awwwwww **** it my rat will try it.


----------



## chez (Jul 29, 2014)

Azog said:


> Clen? Awwwwww **** it my rat will try it.


Excellent please send me your addy


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 29, 2014)

chez said:


> Excellent please send me your addy



If for some reason this falls through, I'd love to test the clen!!


----------



## chez (Jul 29, 2014)

IronSoul said:


> If for some reason this falls through, I'd love to test the clen!!


I will get you a clen also ....send me your addy


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 29, 2014)

chez said:


> I will get you a clen also ....send me your addy



You're the man chez! Sending PM


----------



## Seeker (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow!  Christmas came early to UG. Hoping for some good reviews boys, we could use em.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 29, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Wow!  Christmas came early to UG. Hoping for some good reviews boys, we could use em.



I look forward to posting one for all my UG boys!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 30, 2014)

Do orders come with tracking chez? 

My gorilla is sitting waiting on the curb for the mailman to show up.

Ill tell him to come inside.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 30, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Do orders come with tracking chez?
> 
> My gorilla is sitting waiting on the curb for the mailman to show up.
> 
> Ill tell him to come inside.



Hahaha I gotta step my game up. A gorilla?  Sheeeiiitteee


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 30, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Hahaha I gotta step my game up. A gorilla?  Sheeeiiitteee



Alot of you guys use rats and mice...easy to dispose?  I take care of my subject.
Didn't you hear?  Gorillas once ruled earth.


----------



## chez (Jul 30, 2014)

Ill find out so your gorilla doesnt catch pneumonia.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 30, 2014)

chez said:


> Ill find out so your gorilla doesnt catch pneumonia.



You're a good man for that chez


----------



## chez (Jul 30, 2014)

Gotta protect ceaser before he takes tadalafil and bangs the bronx zoo


----------



## chez (Jul 30, 2014)

You guys will get the measuring tool with your products. Probably wont get the tracking info, but we will ship as soon as possible.  All your addys are in.


----------



## Azog (Jul 30, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Alot of you guys use rats and mice...easy to dispose?  I take care of my subject.
> Didn't you hear?  Gorillas once ruled earth.



A gorilla is one helluva security system.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 30, 2014)

Azog said:


> A gorilla is one helluva security system.



I know a guy who had a garage will four walls of cages filled with spider monkeys.  Sold them for 10k.  
Last year I caught up with him in PR.  My wifes niece called his place the zoo.
He still had two spider monkeys(not breeding) he had one of those birds from the madagascar movie? Couple flamingos and some peacocks.
 Couple lemurs....a crocodile. Had a leopard and a jaguar(not the car)

He had 3 private lands and had to keep moving the animals around because the feds were on to him.
Hes safe...on house arrest but tied to pr. Cant leave the island.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 31, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> I know a guy who had a garage will four walls of cages filled with spider monkeys.  Sold them for 10k.
> Last year I caught up with him in PR.  My wifes niece called his place the zoo.
> He still had two spider monkeys(not breeding) he had one of those birds from the madagascar movie? Couple flamingos and some peacocks.
> Couple lemurs....a crocodile. Had a leopard and a jaguar(not the car)
> ...



This would make a good movie


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 31, 2014)

IronSoul said:


> This would make a good movie



The kicker? Hes in his early twenties.
I didnt question his operation or how he goes about getting this animals. 
Lets just say he has the juice.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 31, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> The kicker? Hes in his early twenties.
> I didnt question his operation or how he goes about getting this animals.
> Lets just say he has the juice.



Lol even better dude. How the hell isn't this a book/movie. I'd read/watch that shit. Hopefully he's a big meathead too, that'd make it even better.


----------



## chez (Jul 31, 2014)

Maybe IMR should set up their testing lab at his house. Id give the two spider monleys 2ml of tadalafil each and let them loose on the jaguar, whom would have gotten a few healthy doses of clomid. Results would be outstanding.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 3, 2014)

Chez any idea when those were shipped if they were already? Just curious.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 3, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Chez any idea when those were shipped if they were already? Just curious.



I had asked for tracking and thought it was odd that was told no.  If its common practice for regular orders to not provide tracking then I understand. But are 2day shipping or standard shipping used? If its too much info to ask then just ignore


----------



## chez (Aug 3, 2014)

Ill find out if it was shipped already. Regular orders always include tracking but on logging orders its not common practice. I will none the less find out for you guys.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 3, 2014)

No big deal chez I was just curious.


----------



## chez (Aug 5, 2014)

All your orders shipped out today guys


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 5, 2014)

chez said:


> All your orders shipped out today guys



You the man chezzy


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 6, 2014)

Got my package today. Will start log tomorrow after I take my first dose tonight. 

Thanks again ironmag.


----------



## chez (Aug 6, 2014)

Very nice!!!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 6, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Got my package today. Will start log tomorrow after I take my first dose tonight.
> 
> Thanks again ironmag.



X2, package came today. Beginning research today.


----------



## chez (Aug 6, 2014)

Awesome!!###


----------



## Azog (Aug 6, 2014)

Do you want us to make a thread for each of our logs?


----------



## chez (Aug 6, 2014)

Azog said:


> Do you want us to make a thread for each of our logs?


Yes please


----------



## chez (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the logs and positive feedback, its much appreciated.

Just got word that these chems are all now buy 3 get 1 free!

Thanks again to all of you for your research.


----------

